# Reset fuel injectors



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

So I was reading on another forum that if you replace and engine, that you needed to reset the engine control module. What does that mean? According to the poster, it will reset the fuel injectors. I was not aware that the fuel injectors were programmable. Anyone heard of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes the fuel injectors on diesel engines and direct petrol engine are calibrated in the engine ecu.
so if you changed the engines and it has different injectors in it or you swapped the injectors on a different zylinder the ecu needs to be re-calibrated.
simplest way is with ista-d or inpa.

also if you changed an engine, would be good to reset the adaption values (airflow,exhaust etc...)


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> yes the fuel injectors on diesel engines and direct petrol engine are calibrated in the engine ecu.
> so if you changed the engines and it has different injectors in it or you swapped the injectors on a different zylinder the ecu needs to be re-calibrated.
> simplest way is with ista-d or inpa.
> 
> also if you changed an engine, would be good to reset the adaption values (airflow,exhaust etc...)


@oceandiver86: Thanks. Just a few questions.

1. Do you think that not resetting them could cause the P0171 (lean condition) codes?
2. Do you know the process to use to reset the ECU and adaption values?
3. Does inpa or ista-d work on FXX cars?
4. If so, where can I get a copy of the software?

I hope this is what my problem is. I have worked out every vacuum leak on the engine and replaced every sensor that i can think of.

Thanks

Gresh


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

you can find ISTA/D /(Rheingold) 
and Inpa (with Fxx scripts) on this Forum, just use the search

I prefer Ista/d as it is simpler to use and gives you the same software as the BMW dealer.
you can do both tasks in Ista/d under service functions > engine management

no, so far I newer got this fault, when the injectors where wrong calibrated.
what reader did you use? does this fault indicate a lean condition on both banks or only on one cylinder group?
is the exhaust before the O2 sensor and behind without any leaks?


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> you can find ISTA/D /(Rheingold)
> and Inpa (with Fxx scripts) on this Forum, just use the search
> 
> I prefer Ista/d as it is simpler to use and gives you the same software as the BMW dealer.
> ...


Since I have an N20 engine, there is only one bank. I greatly appreciate your help. I have ista/d and will load it today and reset the injectors and adaptive values.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

let us know,
maybe also ista-d will show some additional faults.

on the 4 cylinder engines, 2 cylinders are one bank, you can see it on the exhaust manifold.
I thought on the newer engines they are cylinder 1+4 and 3+4


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> let us know,
> maybe also ista-d will show some additional faults.
> 
> on the 4 cylinder engines, 2 cylinders are one bank, you can see it on the exhaust manifold.
> I thought on the newer engines they are cylinder 1+4 and 3+4


I think that on this engine, all 4 are one bank. My reader only gets readings from bank 1 on all sensors, nothing on bank2. P0171 is a lean condition on bank 1 (P0174 is on bank 2). I will do the code pulls using ista/d and let you know.
Thanks again


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok, i downloaded the ISTA software and found a nice users manual online for it. I reset the ecu and programmed the fuel injectors. Just FYI, if you:
1. Change your injectors
2. Change your engine (my case)
3. or change the DME ECU

you have to:

1. Reset EACH injector in the ECU
2. Delete ALL adaptive settings associated with the engine (LTFT, ....)

ISTA allows you do both easily

when I did this, the LTFT went from 23% to 9%.

So, the misadjusted injectors definitely can cause a P0171 (Lean condition on bank 1) error. I am going to completely change them out next week and reprogram them again just because i drove the car over 500 miles with them misadjusted and I think they may be damaged.


----------



## AM Jahan (Feb 16, 2015)

gresh said:


> Ok, i downloaded the ISTA software and found a nice users manual online for it. I reset the ecu and programmed the fuel injectors. Just FYI, if you:
> 1. Change your injectors
> 2. Change your engine (my case)
> 3. or change the DME ECU
> ...


Dear Gresh
Thanks for sharing your experience.
I am exactly st the same situation.
I changed my N20 engine (including injectors) and after that received P0171 trouble code (engine too lean on bank1) and also a LTFT +24% in moderate driving condition.
Please note that I had changed the injector adjustment values for each of them before getting P0171 code.
Then I tried to reset adaptations using ISTA+ (except the adaptation of increment wheel). Then ISTA showed that adaptation was reset successfully.
I drove my car for around 100 miles but the LTFT is as before + 24.2% and get P0171 code randomly. Except that, the car runs fine.
Can you help me more? Is there Any other thing that I should do more? Is it possible that actually adaptation reset was not done properly?
Any help is highly appreciated


----------



## AM Jahan (Feb 16, 2015)

AM Jahan said:


> Dear Gresh
> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> I am exactly st the same situation.
> I changed my N20 engine (including injectors) and after that received P0171 trouble code (engine too lean on bank1) and also a LTFT +24% in moderate driving condition.
> ...


For anybody interested in this topic:
BMW N20 engine apply two different type of injectors: EU5 & EU6 (They have different part numbers as well). These injectors are not exchangeable, so you CANNOT replace EU5 injectors by EU6 injector. If the wrong injector is replaced, then it may result in lean condition trouble codes and high fuel consumption (high +LTFT) because the patterns of fuel mixture spraying are different in EU5 and EU6 injectors and there will be a mismatch between DME pre-learned spraying pattern and the non-consistent injectors.
So if you decided to replace your injectors, then you will need to be aware of this difference and order the correct part (You can run the service function "determining the injectors" in ISTA D/+ in order to find out which type of injector your car needs. Then in any case when you replace the injectors, you will need to do the "injector quantity compensation" coding.
In case that you decide to do an engine block replacement (including the injectors), you need to be aware of this. So run the above service function (or do a visual check) and compare the injector types between your existing block and the new block. If the injector types are not the same, you will need to stay with your old injectors or buy new injectors with the same part number. Then please make sure to do new injector coding (if needed) and also reset the adaptions after engine replacement in order to adapt your old DME with the new engine.


----------

